# 20-50



## tony_ferguson (Nov 29, 2008)

I recently just had my 2.0 in the shop over the weekend and had the spark plugs changed out for some new ones. While the tech was working on the car he had asked what type of motor oil I had been using and I told him 5w30 Full Syn. high mile. The engine has 229xxx miles on it and he was telling me that he's never heard of that kind of miles running anything besides 20w50. The guys at the shop have always used 5w30 synthetic, is it wise to change to 20w50 or keep it at the same?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*keep on doing what you've been doing*



tony_ferguson said:


> I recently just had my 2.0 in the shop over the weekend and had the spark plugs changed out for some new ones. While the tech was working on the car he had asked what type of motor oil I had been using and I told him 5w30 Full Syn. high mile. The engine has 229xxx miles on it and he was telling me that he's never heard of that kind of miles running anything besides 20w50. The guys at the shop have always used 5w30 synthetic, is it wise to change to 20w50 or keep it at the same?


 if you have that many miles on it whitout any problems why change.


----------

